# Shot my first animal round today



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah It was a blast!!!




















OH waitI almost forgot the jerks wouldn't let me shoot


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Please explain Oh Great BowGod!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

We have been having a good time shooting the Animal Round this year.
Everyone seems to enjoy it.

Where did you guys shoot today?

Somebody get Bees something to eat. The man is getting too skinny.
What are you trying to do become an Archery Athelete or something.
Sticky you keep practicing and soon you will be putting the smackdown on that crowd.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Sticky I must say you have come a long way in 2 weeks with that back tension thing. You shot good and Ultramag is comin... Seems like just the other day he was out there with a huntin bow flingin arrows to see if he would like Field, Now he's shooting that Blue Fusion Protec OK.

I already changed the reticle on my scope lens to be more animal Friendly.

Hopefully next time we will all hit a few more dots.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Did you not meet the height requirments for the ride again Bowgod?

Or were you trying to snuggle with that pillow on the practice range when you thought no one was watching?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Did you not meet the height requirments for the ride again Bowgod?
> 
> Or were you trying to snuggle with that pillow on the practice range when you thought no one was watching?




No I thought registration was 10-1 but I guess I was wrong. I showed up a little before 1, and they wouldn't allow us to shoot. I even offered to pull the targets while I shot so they could just go home.

It wouldn't have been bad if the trip to shoot wasn't a 5 hour round trip.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> We have been having a good time shooting the Animal Round this year.
> Everyone seems to enjoy it.
> 
> Where did you guys shoot today?
> ...


The shoot was at Mayberry Archers and yes, we did feed him a cheeseburger, but it wasn't enough, was it? :noidea:  :wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I notice that the "bonus" circle in these pics are solid white. They animal targets that we have shot only have a thin white line that just outlines the bonus ring. For the most part you dont even see it, just aim at where it is supposed to be.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> I notice that the "bonus" circle in these pics are solid white. They animal targets that we have shot only have a thin white line that just outlines the bonus ring. For the most part you dont even see it, just aim at where it is supposed to be.


Some were white, some black.. and there is a very faint 'bonus circle' within which they are placed. Not sure what the 'rule' is in regards to the dots, but we did inquire as to the sizes and colors and were told that they are provided by the NFAA with instructions on how to be placed, just as the targets are spelled out.. :noidea: 

It would make it a bit trickier, but.. for the most part, the 'dots' are centered within the kill zone on most of the animal targets, save a couple if I recall.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*couple pics*

Sorry for the quality but my cell phone is all I had. Nice meeting the AT'ers who were there. Odd that I hit the dot on the only 2 pictures I took .

I used my 40 yard pin on the 33 yard goose--not so pretty :embara:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Some were white, some black.. and there is a very faint 'bonus circle' within which they are placed. Not sure what the 'rule' is in regards to the dots, but we did inquire as to the sizes and colors and were told that they are provided by the NFAA with instructions on how to be placed, just as the targets are spelled out.. :noidea:
> 
> It would make it a bit trickier, but.. for the most part, the 'dots' are centered within the kill zone on most of the animal targets, save a couple if I recall.


I guess they didn't know about placing a dot over the circle. It does make it a little harder not having the dot to aim at but we don't mind. Well infact, we don't know any better. :dontknow:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

From the MAA guidebook:

The dot in the kill zone is an additional scoring area= 1 point and is only used for tie breakers. ... The maximum score for each target is 20 points. 

It looks like we're scoring the dots as an additional point, BUT that extra point is supposed to only apply as a tie breaker. Similar to the X on a field or hunter target. I'll bring this up at the club meeting before the State Animal Shoot for sure. Looks like you keep track of the dots in case you tie but do not count that extra point otherwise. UH OH


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Ode1891 said:


> From the MAA guidebook:
> 
> The dot in the kill zone is an additional scoring area= 1 point and is only used for tie breakers. ... The maximum score for each target is 20 points.
> 
> It looks like we're scoring the dots as an additional point, BUT that extra point is supposed to only apply as a tie breaker. Similar to the X on a field or hunter target. I'll bring this up at the club meeting before the State Animal Shoot for sure. Looks like you keep track of the dots in case you tie but do not count that extra point otherwise. UH OH



yea because there seems to be a conflict: this From the NFAA web site:



> The animal round is much like the 3-D round but the targets are 2-D, that is, an animal printed on a sheet of paper that is usually pasted to cardboard. Once again, distances are marked to give everyone an equal chance. Scoring is a bit different on this round. You take three of your arrows and mark them 1, 2, and 3. When you get to the shooting stake you shoot arrow number 1. If you hit the scoring area you need not shoot another arrow. If you miss the first shot you move up to the next shooting stake and shoot number 2. If you hit the scoring zone there's no need to shoot number 3. If you missed number one and two, move up and shoot number three. The scoring area is divided into two parts, the vital area and non-vital, with a bonus X-ring in the center of the vital area, and scored accordingly. Scoring is based on where you hit with which arrow. The first arrow shot is scored 21, 20 or 18. The second arrow is scored 17, 16 or 14, and the third arrow is scored 13, 12 or 10. The best score per target is 21 and the total possible score for the round, a 588.


I guess Maryland Archery Association has Written thier own version, just to keep all the classes straight. 
AA class compound shooters are more than likey going to clean it so many will have 560 then look at the extra points for the winner. 

A class compound shooters are more than likely going to clean it also, well at least two of them so same thing look at bonus points for the winner.

Now B and C class compound shooters might not clean it but still have a tie and the extra points would once again be used to break a tie. 

Now what happens when two or more are tied and both have equal bonus points??


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> I guess they didn't know about placing a dot over the circle. It does make it a little harder not having the dot to aim at but we don't mind. Well infact, we don't know any better. :dontknow:


The dots are optional if I'm not mistaken. I asked Charlie about them the last time we shot the animal round and he kinda just brushed it off like he was preoccupied so I just let it go. He pastes them all up so I'm not sure if the dots come with the targets or what but if they do I'd bet he don't know what they're for since they didn't used to be part of the game.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

_I guess Maryland Archery Association has Written thier own version, just to keep all the classes straight_. 

Yep , it appears that we were doing it correct according to what you found at NFAA. I guess the senior members know what they're doing.......


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey guys the aiming dot is a bonus. Meaning if you hit it on the 1st arrow it is a 21, 2nd arrow a 17 or the 3rd a 13. This is for all NFAA animal rounds. The IFAA still uses the older animal targets without the dot and bonus points. I feel the NFAA ruined the round by putting the dot in the middle. Wouldn't have been so bad if they put it in an area where a miss would have cost the shooter a couple of points. You know a gamble point if you so choose. Just my thoughts.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

"I feel the NFAA ruined the round by putting the dot in the middle. Wouldn't have been so bad if they put it in an area where a miss would have cost the shooter a couple of points. You know a gamble point if you so choose. Just my thoughts."

I would have to agree with the part about making it a "gamble point". It could be like the "14" ring in 3D where if you are off, you loose points. With it being in the middle, all you have to do is just shoot for the center. If you get it good, but if not, no big deal.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I think it's awesome you guys shot an Animal round!

It's VERY underrated as far as I'm concerned. 

I just discovered the 28 target animal course on my home range not long ago and now I regularly shoot it.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> "I feel the NFAA ruined the round by putting the dot in the middle. Wouldn't have been so bad if they put it in an area where a miss would have cost the shooter a couple of points. You know a gamble point if you so choose. Just my thoughts."
> 
> I would have to agree with the part about making it a "gamble point". It could be like the "14" ring in 3D where if you are off, you loose points. With it being in the middle, all you have to do is just shoot for the center. If you get it good, but if not, no big deal.


Could you imagine if the Dot was completely off the animal and counted as a 21 or 0. That could really make things very interesting at a big shoot. Think about it. The guy in 2nd place is only out of 1st by one or two points. He gambles and is able to make up lost ground. If the leader sits idlie by the 2nd place shooter over takes him. But if the guy in 2nd goes for the gold but comes up short then he could be knocked out ot the medal round and the others would move up. Something to think about. A little stratagy in archery no that would make things interesting and nobody would like something interesting.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

The dot on the animal round saved the animal round. Now it means something. You can win or lose shooting the animal round with the dot. 

Before, the animal round was a gimme 560 and it didn't do anything to help determine the winner. It could never help you, only hurt you if you made a mental mistake. Shooting a 560 didn't gain you any ground because all of your competitors did the same thing. 

Now it really means something overall. You can't sleepwalk through an animal round anymore. You have to shoot and shoot it very well or you lose ground. Now it can hurt or help you. Now you have to be more precise to score well.

Now there is strategy on the animal round. I love it!!


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

At our shoot this past weekend, we didn't use the NFAA dots.
We scored it 21 if you hit the circle.
What made it really interesting was using orange dots of different sizes that were placed anywhere on the target for 30 points, first arrow only.
Some of them were totally off the animal, some placed like 12 rings, a couple inside the 21 circle.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The Swami said:


> The dot on the animal round saved the animal round. Now it means something. You can win or lose shooting the animal round with the dot.
> 
> Before, the animal round was a gimme 560 and it didn't do anything to help determine the winner. It could never help you, only hurt you if you made a mental mistake. Shooting a 560 didn't gain you any ground because all of your competitors did the same thing.
> 
> ...


What strategy. Everyone shoots at the dot. If you are that good or lucky you hit the dot. No strategy there. If you want strategy then place the dot where it can either help or hinder the shooter. In years past a many archer dropped a couple of points on the animal. Either by wrong mark or something. As it stands now a dropped point doesn't mean squat. That point can now be made up.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> What strategy. Everyone shoots at the dot. If you are that good or lucky you hit the dot. No strategy there. If you want strategy then place the dot where it can either help or hinder the shooter. In years past a many archer dropped a couple of points on the animal. Either by wrong mark or something. As it stands now a dropped point doesn't mean squat. That point can now be made up.


Of course you are aiming at the dot. To me, if I don't hit it, it is a missed shot period. Anything less than a 575, you are losing ground to the field.

The strategy is knowing you need to be precise with cuts etc. Of course you are aiming at the dot. Your margin for error is much less.

If I was at a state field shoot and 2 or 3 of us were tied after the hunter and the field, I would hate to win it because someone screwed up on the animal round without dots. Most likely we still end in a tie though. I like the dots because I would rather have the animal round determine the winner, not the loser.

An animal round without the dots is way too easy. In certain classes, it was meaningless to shoot without the dot. It didn't determine anything.

With the dot, you now have to be more precise and have to shoot well or you get lose ground to the field.

Just my opinion. It is ok for you to have your opinion too.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JMJ said:


> At our shoot this past weekend, we didn't use the NFAA dots.
> We scored it 21 if you hit the circle.
> What made it really interesting was using orange dots of different sizes that were placed anywhere on the target for 30 points, first arrow only.
> Some of them were totally off the animal, some placed like 12 rings, a couple inside the 21 circle.


Yea and some of them orange dots were better left alone.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The Swami said:


> Of course you are aiming at the dot. To me, if I don't hit it, it is a missed shot period. Anything less than a 575, you are losing ground to the field.
> 
> The strategy is knowing you need to be precise with cuts etc. Of course you are aiming at the dot. Your margin for error is much less.
> 
> ...


Lets just say we can agree to disagree


----------



## mullligan (Dec 2, 2008)

*I did my first animal round today too*

No pics but had a good time, good people, and score 518.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

I have to agree with the Swami What is the point in the animal round with out the dot? You sleep walk thru it there is no challenge to it. With out the dotd its like shooting a field round and having the 4 and 5 count for 5. Not much of a challenge.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> I have to agree with the Swami What is the point in the animal round with out the dot? You sleep walk thru it there is no challenge to it. With out the dotd its like shooting a field round and having the 4 and 5 count for 5. Not much of a challenge.


But as far as strategy goes. What would happen let say if they put a dot off the target and gave the bonus for a spot. This would allow everyone to advance of get points as long as the spot was hit. It could very easily take the #2 guy and allow him to advance and possibly win if he gambled. The #1 guy would always have to watch over his shoulder to see what the #2 guy did. This may force the #1 guy to have to gamble. If these guys gamble and fail the the 3,4 or 5th guy could pull up, or overtake the leaders. I think the dot could be used as a more creative tool then how they have it used today. But then again this is just my 2 cents worth. I will shoot whatever they put out at the National and Sectional level. However I will not waste my time at a local shoot with this setup. Ed


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> But as far as strategy goes. What would happen let say if they put a dot off the target and gave the bonus for a spot. This would allow everyone to advance of get points as long as the spot was hit. It could very easily take the #2 guy and allow him to advance and possibly win if he gambled. The #1 guy would always have to watch over his shoulder to see what the #2 guy did. This may force the #1 guy to have to gamble. If these guys gamble and fail the the 3,4 or 5th guy could pull up, or overtake the leaders. I think the dot could be used as a more creative tool then how they have it used today. But then again this is just my 2 cents worth. I will shoot whatever they put out at the National and Sectional level. However I will not waste my time at a local shoot with this setup. Ed


This isnt 3D the game is consistant accuracy. Like Swami said and I think he might have been a little low with 15 dots hit your not in the running. I dont see many 284's posted for the animal round so number 2 3 and 4 just need to shoot better than #1 to win. You wont support your local clubs and you wonder why clubs are hurting Or do you think that they should have a animal round and every one tie with 560 thats what would make you go to a local shoot.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> This isnt 3D the game is consistant accuracy. Like Swami said and I think he might have been a little low with 15 dots hit your not in the running. I dont see many 284's posted for the animal round so number 2 3 and 4 just need to shoot better than #1 to win. You wont support your local clubs and you wonder why clubs are hurting Or do you think that they should have a animal round and every one tie with 560 thats what would make you go to a local shoot.


Luckily we do not shoot but a couple of animal rounds in the state per year. This really isn't about the animal round at the local level. The animal round never really meant that much anyway at the national level. As you and the Swami stated almost all of the Free Stylers clean the animals anyway. What I am saying is just make it more exciting thats all. As far as not supporting local clubs. That is not a problem. I shoot field every wekend from April thru September. Usually fall about 1 or 2 shoots short of filling my NFAA handicap card annually. I like the animal round almost as much as 3D. If that is all that there is to shoot then I would take up GOLF. The animal round was only fun when I shot in the limited divisions (AMFSL or AMBHFSL)


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

IMO, I would like to see the round made more difficult. Cleaning the round with freestyle equipment is now the norm and it just comes down to the dots. I'd like to see the 20 ring about half the size and maybe a 15 ring put in with the body ring knocked down to 10. At least at that point, we would all have to take it serious again!

SB


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a idea to make it interesting switch the groups. I mean shoot group 4 from 40+ that would make you take it serious.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I guess it's one of those targets that was developed back when the equipment wasn't as technical and cleaning the round was a challenge. It still is for bare bow, recurve, etc...


----------

